

Why trends of the past matter - marcolocatelli
http://marcolocatelli.me/post/7116136280/why-trends-of-the-past-matter

======
marcolocatelli
I'm curious about some strategies to set up some sort of "airbag" in the
startups world, based on the past trends of the market. Any idea/experience?

